#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-09
<Cheesehead> h00k: Hey
<h00k> Cheesehead: Hey there.
<h00k> Well, since it was us and Mr Jones that responded,
<h00k> let's do...
<h00k> Wednesday, 7:00pm?
<Cheesehead> h00k: I may be off the net for a couple days after Tuesday.
<Cheesehead> Vacation cottage in the woods
<Cheesehead> No...wait...
<Cheesehead> h00k: 75% sure I can be online. But might be spotty.
<h00k> Cheesehead: :D okay
<h00k> Cheesehead: where in the Northwoods?
<Cheesehead> (nice spouse)
<Cheesehead> Central Michigan
<h00k> Cheesehead:)
<h00k> Cool
<h00k> Cheesehead: would anytime else be okay?
<Cheesehead> h00k: On wednesday it will all be about the same
<h00k> Cheesehead: since...apparently..Mr. Jones was today, but I ended up being late
<h00k> Cheesehead: Thursday?
<Cheesehead> Same as Wednesday.
<h00k> rgr
<h00k> Hah, should we postpone until next week?
<h00k> Maybe we can get more than 3?
<Cheesehead> No. You put out this week. It should be this week.
<h00k> alright
<Cheesehead> Agenda?
<Cheesehead> Or purpose?
<h00k> Introducing: Ubuntu Hours
<h00k> and
<h00k> Global Jam
<Cheesehead> I'll create a Wiki meeting page and add the Agenda to it.
<h00k> Cheesehead: cool
<h00k> Cheesehead: add introductions, as well
<Cheesehead> Mind if I put Attendance at the top?
<h00k> Please do!
<Cheesehead> I doubt we can get mootbot; seems broken
<Cheesehead> Are you good at running a non-rambling meeting?
<h00k> Yeah, we've done pretty alright
<h00k> Can-do
<Cheesehead> I've just watched lots of Server Team meetings. 200 lines of text, and done in 28 minutes.
<h00k> They're pretty amazing
<h00k> sent an email
<h00k> Oh, also
<h00k> Artwork
<h00k> I forgot about that
<h00k> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-wi/2011-August/000380.html
<Cheesehead> rgr
 * Cheesehead just received the e-mail - looks great
<h00k> Except the whole art thing I forgot.
<h00k> oh well
<Cheesehead> No problem. It will be on the wiki.
<Cheesehead> When you send a 24-hour reminder tomorrow, add it on.
<h00k> Yep
<h00k> the events wiki won't come up here
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/events
<Cheesehead> Seems down.
<Cheesehead> Tried it earlier
<Cheesehead> Main Wiki page updated
<h00k> cool
<h00k> oh, we should use that new header, too
* h00k changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo! | LP: http://goo.gl/Td4Co | Wiki: http://goo.gl/fN3cu | Forum: http://goo.gl/YbxrT | Mailing list: http://goo.gl/TsX2P | ** MEETING Wednesday, 7:00 PM http://goo.gl/YAThi **
<Cheesehead> Don't forget to change it again after the meeting
<h00k> rgr
<Cheesehead> Meeting page created: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20110810
<Cheesehead> New 8/10 meeting page linked to Meetings page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam/Meetings/
<h00k> sweet
<h00k> my VPS hosed up, not sure why
<h00k> had to reboot
<h00k> hey.
<mikeputnam> Possible source of cheap hackables... http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.ZipSearch
<h00k> I'm right smack-dab in the middle of...like everything
<mikeputnam> heh :(
<twopoint718> h00k: oh, man, that's how I feel most of the time
<h00k> the closest one is
<h00k> 102.6 miles away
<h00k> in a straight line.
<mikeputnam> we're here for ya
<mikeputnam> yay internets!
<mikeputnam> not the same as in-person, but a pretty good second place
<h00k> Yeah, it works. It kinda has to
<h00k> My project I'd love to do is the music synched (sunk?) lights, christmas displays
<h00k> with my Arduino, and my 'Buntus
<h00k> I've stalled on the drumkit (animal) waiting for this midi controller.
<mikeputnam> cool
<mikeputnam> that setup would be fun for a gigging band too
<h00k> Yeah.
<h00k> But I really want to do the this style: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0IwpRzWL_4
<mikeputnam> heh
<mikeputnam> there is a whole protocol for light-audio-sync. DMX has been around for ages.
<mikeputnam> but i've found it non-trivial to grok
<h00k> http://neverenoughlights.com/How%20Its%20Done.htm
<h00k> but I think making my own wouldn't be...
<h00k> well, we'll see.
<mikeputnam> that uses: http://www.lightorama.com/ShowtimeSoftwareSuite.html  which mentions DMX.
<h00k> hmm.
 * mikeputnam goes afk for a walk - if i stay in my cube and surf through lunch i get really stir crazy by 2pm 
<h00k> :D good luck
<h00k> I just grabbed some lunch, just kinda hanging.
<mikeputnam> yay for android
<h00k> :D
<mikeputnam> walking and ircing
<mikeputnam> im such a dork
<mikeputnam> shade tree by stinky channel off the fox river
<mikeputnam> fish rot smell
<mikeputnam> a little
<mikeputnam>  but it sure is nice outside
<h00k> so, I had poached-egg-gone-bad
<h00k> it exploded after the microwave door was opened
<mikeputnam> yikes
<h00k> hot.
<h00k> not...the good kind ;)
<mikeputnam> the third-degree/skin graft kind?
<h00k> Nah
<h00k> I'm fine
<h00k> it just scared me
<h00k> Cheesehead: When you get back, I just added a meeting to the LoCo directory
<h00k> Hi!
<h00k> :(
<h00k> d'aw
<h00k> Richard Schwai is hosting a talk in Minocqua tomorrow
<h00k> I just found out today
<h00k> ...shoot. I don't know how to moderate the mailing list because I still don't have access.
<h00k> okay
<h00k> fixed.
<h00k> see the mailing list
<h00k> bah, something's stuck
<h00k> there we go
<h00k> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-wi/2011-August/000382.html
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1136/detail/
<h00k> Wooo
<h00k> Hi Cheesehead
<Cheesehead> h00k: Hey.  Say your prev adding the meeting to the LoCo Dir
<Cheesehead> And the posched egg
<h00k> Cheesehead: I have it
<h00k> Cheesehead: :D
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1136/detail/
<Cheesehead> Just saw that on e-mail. I'm not familiar with the background...
<h00k> Cheesehead: which background?
<Cheesehead> Of the seminar
<h00k> Cheesehead: regarding this talk?
<h00k> Yeah, me either
<h00k> Rich emailed me, said he was doing one
<h00k> he put up flyers, etc, already
<h00k> He just told me today ;)
<Cheesehead> If I were local, I would stop by for moral support...but I'm not.
<h00k> Me too :(
<h00k> well, I have to work
<h00k> He's only 1/2 hour away from me
<Cheesehead> I will console myself by shopping for canoes
<h00k> Sweet action
<Cheesehead> Seminar photo would be great, or just an estimate of the attendance. Something to put in the monthly report
<h00k> yes
<h00k> I just mailed him to request them
<h00k> And getting him signed up on Launchpad
<Cheesehead> Thx
<h00k> This is cool. I am excited.
<h00k> Cheesehead: I didn't do the wiki event, yet
<Cheesehead> I'll take care of it.
<Cheesehead> You have work
<h00k> or update the website, but that list links to the events page
<Cheesehead> No prob. I'll get to in in about 20 min.
<h00k> so, the site doesn't need to be added
<h00k> included are also flyers for people about where to get support
<h00k> I should do the wiki styling tonight, the pretty header.
<h00k> I'm currently in a meeting ;)
<Cheesehead> Must be a very important one
<h00k> heh
<Cheesehead> Oops - delay getting to the wiki for a couple hours - I *must* go out to the pool!
 * Cheesehead puts on his swimsuit
<h00k> enjoy
 * Cheesehead discovers the pool is closed due to a nearby thunderstorm
<Cheesehead> I'll get to the wiki now, I suppose
<Cheesehead> Main wiki page looks fine. Event is linked in properly to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/events
<h00k> yeah
<h00k> I meant the header
<h00k> like
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam
<h00k> EgyParadox: that's you.
<Cheesehead> Nice page
<Cheesehead> High maintenance, but nice.
 * Cheesehead prefers a page you can ignore for a couple weeks at a time
<Cheesehead> Else some poor sod is doing nothing but website maintenance.
<Cheesehead> And when they burn out and leave...
<Cheesehead> h00k: What's the seminar proponent's IRC nick?
<Cheesehead> Launchpad expiration dates - good idea.
<h00k> ;)
<h00k> and I just finished all of them
<h00k> 118 in total active members
<Cheesehead> A very productive meeting for you.
<h00k> Cheesehead: he isn't on IRC at the moment, I don't remember what it was
<h00k> he was on...once for a meeting
<Cheesehead> No problem. I'll just call him 'Richard' for now.
<h00k> lostson: feel free to re-up on Launchpad
<Cheesehead> Team reports updated to show the seminar
<h00k> Cheesehead: cool. Thanks
<h00k> I'm still in a meeting
<mikeputnam> ircing from a meeting! shame on you
<mikeputnam> h00k: re: success  I prefer thumbs up
<h00k> mikeputnam: success on what?
<mikeputnam> 16:53 < anthonyrhook_> [23:52:08] Sometimes it's difficult to signal, 'success.'
<h00k> ahha!
<h00k> mikeputnam: yeah, just thoughts on projects for clients
<h00k> there's always the lingering...stuffs
<mikeputnam> danged clients
<h00k> post-install support gets blurred with product/project delivery
<h00k> wtc
<h00k> etc
<h00k> I've been in here since 2:00[m
<h00k> *pm
<mikeputnam> they are trying to keep their dollars in their own pocket
<h00k> yessir
<mikeputnam> difficult spot to be in.  courteous customer-pleaser and simultaneous we-gots-ta-git-payd-yo
<h00k> it is. which is why I let management take care of that
<h00k> ;) I just do my work
<h00k> it's just nice to know, sometimes, when I've dun-gud
<h00k> shoooooooooooot
<h00k> battery is dying.
<h00k> I must be away for now.
<h00k> and back.
<h00k> lostson: awesome.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-10
<lostson> h00k: me awesome what ?
<lostson> just got home from work looks like i missed the conversation
<h00k> lostson: the unity users stuffs
<lostson> yeah o posted it over to the list
<h00k> :)
<lostson> i am not expecting a large turnout or anything but it is something I want to do and the website will be fun as well
<lostson> ok gonna go spend some time with the family bbl
<h00k> I'm re-stepping through crap code I wrote like a year ago
<h00k> oi
<h00k> So, two things going on today
<h00k> The seminar at 1:30, as well as the meeting tonight: 7:00pm
<EgyParadox> today is wednesday???
<h00k> yep.
 * twopoint718 checks watch
<twopoint718> yup
<EgyParadox> wow the week passed so fast
<h00k> So far
<h00k> I wonder how many people will show up
 * mikeputnam crossposts loco meeting to NEWLUG list
<h00k> sweet
<mikeputnam> and MADLUG list
<h00k> I must not be on the NEWLUG mailing list
<h00k> I am now, pending moderation.
<h00k> Subscription request confirmed
<mikeputnam> and MLUG (milwaukee)
<mikeputnam> and Fond Du Lac
<h00k> >.<
<h00k> :D
<mikeputnam> those are all the active ones
<h00k> roger
<mikeputnam> there was an attempt at a sheboygan/manitowoc one but no one posts to that list
<h00k> also, hopefully, if they are interested, they will jump on the [ubuntu-us-wi] mailing list
<mikeputnam> right
<h00k> but I don't have access to that
<h00k> so I can't see numbers
<h00k> that's been a work-in-progress
<twopoint718> mikeputnam: thanks for the MadLUG crosspost
<h00k> so, you probably saw that I set Launchpad expiration dates
<h00k> just to see who is still around.
<h00k> There are 118 total
<mikeputnam> and Google+
<h00k> That's even harder to keep track of
<h00k> oh, for the meeting
<h00k> yeah, I don't remember if I posted about that, I think I posted about the seminar today in Minocqua
<h00k> I hope he gets some people showing up
<mikeputnam> and Twitter
<mikeputnam> that about covers my communication channels
<mikeputnam> well there is that super stale Facebook page for "wisconsin linux"
<mikeputnam> but i doubt that gets looked at
<h00k> and there is one for the LoCo, but that probably doesn't
<mikeputnam> facebook is a chore
<h00k> Yes.
<h00k> That's a very pleasent word for Facebook.
<mikeputnam> now we'll see if i can make the 7pm meeting  *blush*
<h00k> :D
<h00k> feel free to take a look at each agenda item, write a note, and email it to me, I can fill in as appropriate
<h00k> well, the talk has begun.
<h00k> I hope it goes okay.
<h00k> I wonder how it went.
<mikeputnam> 2.5 hours remaining 'til this channel lights up!
<h00k> wooo!
<h00k> hello.
<bludude> hi
<h00k> bludude: welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikeputnam> ?
<h00k> what
<mikeputnam> shenanigans!
<h00k> this is #ubuntu-us-wi
<h00k> I'm an idiot
<h00k> my coffee is emptyu
<h00k> -u
<bludude> I was confused there for a second...
<mikeputnam> bludude: welcome to #ubuntu-us-wi
<h00k> yes, that.
<h00k> apologies.
<h00k> I can't promise it won't happen again.
<mikeputnam> heh
<h00k> bludude: are you hanging out for the meeting at 7?
<bludude> yes
<h00k> Sweet action.
<h00k> bludude: whereabout are you from?
<bludude> its nice to actually have a meeting
<bludude> im from menomonee falls
<h00k> Cool.
<h00k> It is, yes.
<h00k> we only had 3 people respond to the doodle meeting deal, including me
<h00k> but I figured we could try anyway
<mikeputnam> heh @ 4 bots in here:   lubotu1`  locobot_2  ubuntulo1  ubuntulo12
<h00k> I know, right :D
 * mikeputnam commuteth
<h00k> brb, heading home.
 * Cheesehead finally slinks into a dark corner to lurk for the meeting
<h00k> oi
<h00k> I am home.
<Cheesehead> Marginal connection. I may drop in and out
<h00k> Cheesehead: roger. You're...travelling?
<Cheesehead> Vacation.
<h00k> Cheesehead: Rock on.
<Cheesehead> Idea: You can combine attendance with location. Have everybody active respond with their approx location or zip code.
<h00k> Cheesehead: that's the plan
<h00k> rww: HI.
 * Cheesehead recalls the famout Twain quote "Great minds think alike...and fools seldom differ"
<Cheesehead> People only remember the first half. I find the second much more interesting.
<h00k> that would make a lot of quotes more interesting.
 * h00k opens up agenda to re-familiarize
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/164/detail/
<Cheesehead> I didn't know the loco.ubuntu.com calendar tracked meetings, too.
<h00k> Cheesehead: it does, it's sweet. I'm not sure it's ready to replace the wiki reports, but I think with how cool it is, it may do that in the future
 * Cheesehead is looking at it now
<Cheesehead> No place for Attendance, Minutes, or IRC Log.
<Cheesehead> On the upside, it generates an ical, and a cool all-in-one link
<h00k> right
<h00k> the IRC Channel link opens a web-client
 * Cheesehead is catching up on #ubuntu-meeting logs
<Cheesehead> Feature Freeze coming up
<h00k> Yep
<Cheesehead> h00k: I saw that nifty IRC web client. Someone was busy!
<h00k> Yep!
<h00k> hi, zombifie1
<zombifie1> hello!
<h00k> thezombified: hanging out for the meeting?
<thezombified> Yeah, makeing dinner at the same time :)
<h00k> Yeah, I'm about to get some myself
<Cheesehead> Ugh. That is a *bad* connection
<thezombified> I didn't even realize there was an ubuntu wisconsin! What's on the agenda for tonight? Anything specific?
<h00k> thezombified: yep! and welcome
<h00k> thezombified: as follows: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/164/detail/
<h00k> Meet and greet (who are you, where 'ya from), Ubuntu Hour introduction, locations, the upcoming Global Jam, and Artwork stuffs
<h00k> thezombified: how did you hear about us?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-11
<thezombified> hook:thanks for the info! I actual saw a tweet from Mike Putnam
<thezombified> I apparently can't type tonight either..
<h00k> bludude, EgyParadox, KBme, lostson, mikeputnam, nickmoeck, ripps, thezombified: we're going to get this started, who'se around?
<EgyParadox> ?
<bludude> I'm here. connection is spotty though
<h00k> EgyParadox: we're having our LoCo Meeting for August
<h00k> ltseeley: welcome :)
 * mikeputnam here
<h00k> cool.
<mikeputnam> thezombified: welcome
<ltseeley> Thanks! =)
<h00k> We can get started right away.  You can follow along our agenda here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/164/detail/
<thezombified> mikeputnam:thanks!
<h00k> First off, let's go around and do a meet-and greet, I'll get started.  I'm Anthony, the LoCo contact. I [try to] help the LoCo have events and fun things. I'm from Rhinelander.
<h00k> and especially welcome to the new faces we have :)
<h00k> Who'se next?
<thezombified> I'm Joel, from Oskosh, just kinda scoping things out :)
<h00k> thezombified: welcome, welcome. Are you familiar with what the LoCo is?
<thezombified> Not really, no
<h00k> thezombified: http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/ It's a Local Community of users, usually organized by state or country.
<h00k> From the site, "the LoCo project is here to help groups of Ubuntu fans and enthusiasts work together in regional teams to help advocate, promote, translate, develop and otherwise improve Ubuntu.:
<h00k> "
<h00k> we occasionally hold meetings, talks, events, and things like that. Both online, as well as meatspace.
<h00k> ltseeley: do you want to go next?
<ltseeley> Sure. I'm Logan and I'm from Westby. I've been using Ubuntu for a year and want to start getting involved.
<h00k> ltseeley: welcome, this may be the first time we've met, apologies if my brain is fuzzy
<ltseeley> Haha, no worries.
<h00k> anyone else care to go?
<h00k> mikeputnam?
<mikeputnam> I'm Mike Putnam, from Appleton. Casual Ubuntu user, open source fan, ERP programmer by day, generally nerdy.
<h00k> Cheesehead, we're doing meet-and-greets yet. Name, rough location (whatever you're comfortable with, etc)
<h00k> welcome back, mikeputnam.
<mikeputnam> thx
<mikeputnam> thezombified: Madison and Milwaukee have "Ubuntu Hours" where they demonstrate or otherwise espouse the good stuff about Ubuntu to prospective new users.
<h00k> He does a lot of stuff with DHMN as well
<mikeputnam> and that
<h00k> ^ this is next (the Ubuntu hour stuff ;))
<h00k> Cheesehead: care to go?
<thezombified> mikeputnam:ahhh okay
<h00k> Some movie on TV, (AMC) is talking about "Linux, the preffered OS of hackers" or something
<h00k> mentioned Torvolds.
<h00k> Anyway.
<h00k> Cheesehead's connection is terrible, he can step in when he wants
<h00k> chris___1: Hi! We're doing meet-and-greets, care to go?
<h00k> Chime in when you can, we'll keep truckin'
<h00k> Next up is Ubuntu Hours
<mikeputnam> ltseeley: Have you been to http://orangecomputerlax.com/  in LaCrosse?  The owner Matt is very Linux-oriented
<h00k> mikeputnam: you killed him.
<mikeputnam> with kindness!
<h00k> So, back to Ubuntu Hours. We have two spots hosting them now, which is pretty awesome
<h00k> bludude: welcome back
<bludude> thanks. I have yet to figure out these wifi issues with my laptop :(
<h00k> Ubuntu hours cal be held in a public place like a coffee shop, someplace visible,
<h00k> bludude: it turns out LoCo's can do support as well ;) we can check that out after the meeting
<h00k> *can be held
<mikeputnam> Tomorrow night NEWLUG is having a remote meeting via Google+ Hangout as well as their usual in-person meeting in Appleton. If I can stop by, I'll suggest an Appleton Ubuntu Hour.
<twopoint718> h00k: ha, not before I change my nick
<h00k> Here's a wiki about them, which I largely clarified: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<h00k> twopoint718: feel free, jump on in
<h00k> mikeputnam: I would tomorrow as well, but I won't be available :(
<mikeputnam> we got yer back
<h00k> There's this sweet map: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ and an events listing
<h00k> as well as http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/events
<twopoint718> sorry to crash and dash, but I gotta run.  I'll check the logs (Chris, your Madison correspondent signing off)
<h00k> There you can check out where and when they are, and if you care to host an Ubuntu Hour, please feel free.
<h00k> twopoint718: sounds good, take care.
<h00k> I may consider doing one up here in Rhinelander, as well.
<twopoint718> (Next Madison Ubuntu Hour is on the 20th IIRC)
<h00k> Anyone have any questions about the Ubuntu Hours?
<h00k> twopoint718: yep
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1085/detail/
<h00k> thezombified, ltseeley, do you two have any questions?
<h00k> does anyone else have anything to add about the Ubuntu Hours?
<thezombified> Not so far!
<ltseeley> Nope, thanks.
<h00k> Cool.
<h00k> anyone else?
<h00k> I just got an email from Cheesehead, network issues, may be here, may not be
<h00k> So, next up is the Global Jam
<Cheesehead> Here for now
<h00k> I'm not even going to make a 'large sandwich' joke because that'd be lame
<h00k> The Global Jam is an awesome opportunity for Communities around the world (hence Global) to get together on the weekend of Sept 2-4 to improve Ubuntu
<thezombified> Meatspace?
<h00k> thezombified: meatspace, online, or both
<ltseeley> Sweet.
<h00k> This says the things LoCos can do quicker than I can retype them:
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<h00k> Bugs, Testing, Upgrade (testing the upgrade process, reporting feedback), Documentation, Translations, Packaging, and Other
<h00k> (other types of contribution such as marketing and advocacy etc. You can also help fix papercuts or Unity Bitesize Bugs)
<h00k> I think it'd be cool if we had a few meatspace meetups around the state, and we could all work on things
<h00k> and/or if you cannot, on IRC or some other for of online participation
<h00k> *form of online participation
<h00k> ltseeley, Cheesehead, thezombified, mikeputnam, bludude: are there any forms of helping you'd particularly be interested in helping with?
<Cheesehead> Bugs
<h00k> roger.
<thezombified> I can probably do online stuff in the afternoon of the 2nd, but that weekend has already been well planned out for me...
<bludude> well, uh, the Ubuntu GNOME remix is trying to become an official part of Ubuntu in 12.04 as Gubuntu. I really have no idea what I'm doing on a lot of things, so I could use some help with that
<ltseeley> I'm not a really experienced programmer, but I'd be interested in testing.
<thezombified> that asside, I'd be interested in going through installation/upgrade stuff
<bludude> I'd also like to start helping with ubuntu bugs and such
<h00k> bludude: cool, I haven't heard of that at all
<h00k> thezombified: that's alright, it happens
<h00k> I like the bug testing, reporting, and upgrading tracks, because I have a few machines with different hardware to test things on
<h00k> bludude: fixing, or triaging, or reporting? Or not sure?
<bludude> mostly fixing
<h00k> cool.
<h00k> so, are you (all) interested in meatspace meetups in your areas?
<bludude> I
<h00k> we're spread out, so it makes it a bit more difficult
<bludude> 'd like to see how ubuntu does things
<h00k> bludude: where about are you from?
<bludude> menomonee falls. a few minutes outside of milwaukee
<mikeputnam> If there is some traction with NEWLUG meeting I may be able to be at an Appleton meetup. Otherwise remote.
<h00k> mikeputnam: cool.
<h00k> I think Milwaukee and Madison will probably be the big points of meatspace meetups
<h00k> I know we have a few other members from down there that'd probably be interested
<h00k> ltseeley: hello on Twitter ;)
<h00k> and a few around Appleton, cool.
 * mikeputnam @mikeputnam and "Mike Putnam" on Google+
<h00k> So, basically what would work best is to have some 'host' at each location to be a point of contact
<h00k> also, location, time, (internet access should probably be considered)
<h00k> etc
<h00k> food/snacks/drinks too, don't forget the good stuff.
<h00k> We can reach out to the mailing list to see if people are interested in being this, I suppose
<h00k> mikeputnam: I suppose let me know if you're at NEWLUG, and I'll check with the Madison Linux User Group
<mikeputnam> hello ubuntuWi-Guest
<mikeputnam> h00k: will do
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest: feel free to change your nickname, /nick newnickhere :) also, welcome
<ubuntuWi-Guest> Hi, I have never done this and am kind of new to linux
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest: welcome :) How did you find us?
<tBast> Hey... I 'm learning already
<mikeputnam> nice!
<h00k> tBast: welcome to IRC :)
<tBast> Thanks H00k
<h00k> tBast: we can fill you in on what's happened so far in a few, I just want to run down the rest of the items on our list
<h00k> Does anyone else have any questios about Global Jam?
<h00k> It sounds like we have interest in bugs, upgrading, and bugfixing, which is awesome.
<tBast> You mean besides "What is Global Jam?"
<h00k> tBast:D yes, it's basically the coolest collaboration ever. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<Cheesehead> h00k: Did you mention the MKE Ubuntu Hour, Sept 2?
<h00k> tBast: we're going to get together in our state, along with Local Communities all over the world, to help make Ubuntu better
<h00k> Cheesehead: not explicitly, feel free!
<Cheesehead> The date was set to be part of the Jam.  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1093/detail/
<tBast> I went to the link and am now doing some reading.
<h00k> Awesome, looks like we have a Milwaukee location already. Missed that one ;)
<h00k> tBast: Cool. Let us know if you have any questions
<h00k> bludude, ltseeley, doing alright? any questions?
<bludude> I'm good
<h00k> cool.
<ltseeley> I'm good too! =)
<mikeputnam> Ooo I like that idea.  Do an Ubuntu Hour as participation in the Global Jam
<h00k> Also, I just want to mention - this is our LoCo. We can do events whenver, it doesn't have to be on Global Jams day, Ubuntu Hour day, etc.
<Cheesehead> mikeputnam: Could you please forward the event infor to relevant LUGs?
<h00k> We had a guy do a seminar in Minocqua, WI today with the public at a library about Ubuntu
<h00k> Cheesehead: I have MadLUG taken care of
<h00k> or, will
<Cheesehead> h00k: thx
<mikeputnam> Cheesehead: sure.
<h00k> So, don't wait for meetings or anything, if you feel like doing activities or events! Feel free to shoot an email to the mailing list
<Cheesehead> mikeputnam: thx
<h00k> By the way, for the people new, ltseeley, bludude, tBast: I invite you (please, please!) to join the Mailing List: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-wi
<ltseeley> Already joined a month ago!
<mikeputnam> hello ubuntuWi-Guest
<h00k> ltseeley: perfect.
<h00k> Hello, ubuntuWi-Guest :)
<bludude> ditto, been on it for awhile
<Cheesehead> h00k: One note about events - We need to report them. If I'm not there in person, somebody please shoot me a text summary, attendance estimate, (optionally) a photo or two...
<h00k> Cheesehead: roger.
<Cheesehead> So I have something to say in the reports.  Thx
<h00k> bludude: also perfect
<h00k> If we keep activities regular, like the hours and meetings, we can become an Approved LoCo
<Cheesehead> h00k: Meeting again next month?
<h00k> then we get cool things like CDs
<h00k> Cheesehead: I'm not there yet ;) but ys
<bludude> are we an approved loco atm?
<h00k> Also, bragging rights
<h00k> bludude: not right now :( I'm hoping soon.
<bludude> I always thought we were...
<h00k> bludude: no :(
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved, also http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/approved
<h00k> not *yet*
<h00k> but we have people that want to be
<h00k> so, I'll move on to artwork, and then anything else people have.
<h00k> Any questions on events and things?
<h00k> I blame EgyParadox for this next one.
<h00k> Ready....?
<EgyParadox> ?
<EgyParadox> haha
<lostson> am I fashionably late?
<h00k> The Egypt team, which EgyParadox is a part of (EgyParadox is a former Wisconsin resident), has some *awesome* artwork
<h00k> lostson: HI!
<h00k> we're just on the last point, I can fill you in after
<lostson> ok
<h00k> lostson: basically, we're doing some local meetups for Global Jam, which is awesome.
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Artwork
<h00k> So, I thought it'd be cool if anyone wanted to bust out their skillz and work up some artwork
<lostson> are the meetups all on saturdays ?
<h00k> lostson: here's the schedule: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/events
<mikeputnam> egypt loco art is awesome1
<h00k> mikeputnam: I know, right?
<ltseeley> Agreed, it's really well done.
<h00k> So, if someone wanted to fire up their skills...
<h00k> you know...we'd look pretty good with some artwork...
<h00k> I wouldn't even mind going in on some T-shirts.
<ltseeley> Same here. T-shirts would be awesome.
<lostson> the logo should have some cheese in it
<h00k> tBast: are you alright? Do you have any questions?
<h00k> lostson: #ubuntu-locoteams was just discussing Cheese and Wisconsin
<tBast> Slow reader... just trying to keep up
<lostson> ok got to go being paged by the family have to catch up late
<lostson> r
<h00k> lostson: Peace :)
<h00k> So, we already had one person say they might fire up some artwork on the mailing list
<h00k> but feel free if anyone's interested.
<h00k> Then we can talk tshirts
<h00k> I get kinda jealous when other LoCos have their sweet Approved tablecloth, tshirts, etc.
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest: Are you around yet?
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest: or did we lose 'ya
<tBast> Are most of you from the Milwaukee area?
<h00k> tBast: I'm up in Rhinelander
<h00k> tBast: where abouts are you from?
<tBast> I am in De Pere... suburb of Green Bay
<h00k> tBast: alright, cool
<tBast> I have started to go to the NEWLUG meetings in Appleton and like learning about this stuff
<h00k> tBast: we havce some from Appleton and Oskosh
<h00k> *have
<EgyParadox> Thanks
<tBast> I figured it out :o)
<ltseeley> Anybody in La Crosse area?
<h00k> So in concluding with artwork (do some, it's cool), we should plan our next LoCo meeting
<h00k> ltseeley: We have at least 1 other, I'm pretty sure
<tBast> not having done this before... if I preface what I am going to say with a username and a colon, does that notify the person who I am writing to?
<ltseeley> Okay, cool.
<h00k> tBast: yep, and you can even start typing their name and press [tab]
<h00k> ltseeley: feel free to ask the mailing list, too, to catch people that aren't here
<tBast> What does the tab do?
<h00k> tBast: autocompletes their nickname, and appends a colon
<h00k> depending on what client, but I'm pretty sure the web-interface does the same thing
<h00k> tBast: try it
<tBast> I typed "hoo" followed by a tab and nothing happened
<h00k> tBast: use zeroes, or just h[tab]
<tBast> h00k: Nevermind. I got it
<h00k> I'm the only 'h' in here
<h00k> I think a meeting next week would be good, keep things fresh in our head about the global jam, then we can talk about more of what we want to do, how we want to do it
<mikeputnam> tBast: Will you be at tomorrows NEWLUG meeting?
<tBast> h00k: if I send this to you, do others see what I have sent?
<h00k> what does everyone else think?
<h00k> tBast: yes
<tBast> mikeputnam: My son is playing in the championship softball game... fatherly duty to go cheer his team on
<h00k> next week? does the same time work on Wednesday?
<tBast> mikeputnam: I was thinking of bringing my laptop and seeing if there is wifi around there
<mikeputnam> Wednesdays at 7pm seems ok to me. 8pm would be better (easier to get the kids in bed)
<h00k> we should be able to catch up with NewLUG and MadLUG
<h00k> mikeputnam: sure
<h00k> MadLUG is the Madison Linux Users Group, for anyone that isn't familiar
<ltseeley> Yeah, 8:00 would work better for me too.
<h00k> 8:00pm next Wednesday it is.
<h00k> Anyone else have anything to add?
<h00k> Also, this channel is always open for chatting, hanging out, etc, so feel free
<tBast> How about 3 + 2... Ha!
<mikeputnam> tBast: I'm going to try to attend NEWLUG if only briefly (and remotely)
<h00k> tBast gives us 5.
<tBast> h00k: gotta love those prime numbers
<h00k> tBast: Aye :)
<h00k> Meeting next Wednesday (one week, 8:00pm), keep ideas flowing for Global Jam, keep the mailing list up-to-date if you have any ideas you want to do
<tBast> What does Loco stand for?
<h00k> tBast: Local Community
<tBast> Kewl
<h00k> tBast: http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/ is a bit more about them
<h00k> tBast: we're the Ubuntu US - Wisconsin team
<h00k> we even have a domain and everything
<h00k> http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org
<tBast> Sounds like this might be a good place to get some of my questions answered... when I have some
<h00k> tBast: the channel?
<h00k> oh, the website
<h00k> absolutely
<h00k> tBast: the mailing list, chat room, forums (I don't know how active those are...I think they're fairly stale)
<tBast> So far, I have found I like Ubuntu and I think I am converting my brother over to it soon. I would love to take a class on all the commands
<tBast> kind of like taking a DOS class
<h00k> tBast: this could definitely be a good starting point, there's a fairly large support base for Ubuntu
<h00k> and feel free to hang out, I usually leave my client connected to this channel
<tBast> That might be, but every time I have googled how to do things I find that the users who give methods assume that you know a lot and the tend to leave little things out
<h00k> tBast: If you're fairly new to Linux in general, I don't know your level, but the Manual might be a good start
<h00k> !manual | tBast
<lubotu1`> tBast: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tBast> I think that is the easy stuff. Here is an example of what I was looking for a while back.. I wanted to know if there was a way to create a shortcut that opened up a spreadsheet file directly
<tBast> I finally figured it out myself.
<tBast> it was as easy as adding the file name after the command to start the spreadsheet. However, I could not find that in any documenatation
<h00k> Gotcha.
<tBast> What I am working on now is trying to figure out how to log into my work computer from home. I can do it with Windows, but so far haven't figured it out for Ubuntu
<h00k> tBast: command-line, or graphical?
<tBast> My office computer is Windows xp
<tBast> graphical
<h00k> tBast: there's a remote-desktop client installed, you just have to make sure that you have ports open properly on your work network
<tBast> One of our corporate guys said he did it and the most important part is to have the latest Java loaded
<h00k> tBast: what are you trying to remote in with?
<tBast> I think we have to use VPN
<tBast> With Windows, I use neoterris
<h00k> I've never heard of it :/
<h00k> Juniper Networks
<tBast> It's pretty neat. We use an RSA number generator for authentication and when we get in, I am right on my desktop.
<bludude> h00k: my wifi issue is a known issue with some system76 laptops
<bludude> https://bugs.launchpad.net/system76/+bug/724464
<lubotu1`> Launchpad bug 724464 in System76 "Starling WifFi goes out" [Undecided,New]
<h00k> bludude: ah, okay.
<h00k> ??!?! Apparently we had 5 people show up today for the Ubuntu seminar in Minocqua. Which is awesome.
<h00k> I'll be forwarding this email to the LoCo
<tBast> h00k: Going to get going. I will read up on the site and perhaps be back soon.  Night all!
<h00k> tBast: good luck, nice to meet you
<h00k> bludude: to help, there are a few things you can add to that bug report
<ltseeley> Nice to meet you, Anthony!
<h00k> ltseeley: you as well, thanks for coming around
<h00k> ltseeley: drop by anytime, keep in touch, etc.
<h00k> bludude: for instance, can you add the following:
<ltseeley> Alright, thanks. =)
<h00k> bludude: output from the terminal: lsb_release -a
<h00k> bludude: uname -r
<h00k> bludude: dmesg > dmesg.log (attach dmesg.log to the reprt
<h00k> bludude: lspci -vvnn > lspci.log (attach lspci.log to the report)
<h00k> bludude: I'll add that comment to the bug as well, so other people can get a snapshot of their logs and things
<h00k> well, that was cool.
<h00k> mikeputnam: do you want me to throw NewLug in this meeting announcement (mailing list)?
<mikeputnam> go ahead.  that way i'm not the only one crossposting.  ;)
<mikeputnam> (some people get annoyed by that)
<h00k> do they? :(
<h00k> Wisconsin's so small :(
<h00k> it's almost hard not to
<h00k> I have an idea.
<h00k> I'm going to formally invite them with a crosspost.
<h00k> heh. then they can't even get mad.
<mikeputnam> heh
<h00k> meh, I donno.
<h00k> mikeputnam: is there a newlug-sc?
<mikeputnam> i can see the perspective though. if they were interested, they explore the ubuntu-wisconsin-loco stuff on their own.
<h00k> it's true. I'll hold off on newlug, sending to madlug-sc if they want to post it.
<mikeputnam> no newlug-sc that i'm aware of
<h00k> mikeputnam: roger.
<mikeputnam> nor newlug-roger
<mikeputnam> sounds like a nice fellow though
<h00k> :D
<h00k> mikeputnam: is your email mikeputnam@gmail.com ?
<mikeputnam> no
<mikeputnam> mike@theputnams.net
<mikeputnam> did you get that logger bots?
<h00k> mikeputnam: no:(
<mikeputnam> it's okay. it just funnels through gmail's most awesome spam filter
<h00k> mikeputnam: I keep chat logs, if that helps, but didn't get moobo
<h00k> moobot
<mikeputnam> h00k: just send that straight to NEWLUG
<h00k> mikeputnam: hmmmm.... okay.
<mikeputnam> as long as we don't make it a regular thing i'm sure it's fine
<h00k> alright, working one up for ubuntu-us-wi right now
<h00k> writing up emails yet, post-meeting
<Buglouse> Hello [#TinyCoreLinux]
<h00k> Buglouse: oh, hi
<h00k> Buglouse: this is #ubuntu-us-wi, however ;)
<h00k> mikeputnam: you think I should just straight-up forward it?
<h00k> sent!
<h00k> I invited MadLug and NewLug
<h00k> bludude: I added a comment on your bug ;0
<bludude> added logs, should have done that in the first place
<h00k> Cool
<h00k> bludude: They may need more, I'm not sure
<bludude> the wifi always drops at the worst possible times, like when I'm pushing code or just submitting a blueprint :(
<h00k> bludude: 13:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller [10ec:8172] (rev 10)
<h00k> ok
<h00k> bludude: I'm trying to help, anyway, I hope I'm not screwing up the triagers in any wy
<h00k> *way
<lostson> ok then
<bludude> k
<h00k> lostson: hi friend :)
<lostson> hey
<mikeputnam> h00k: nicely done.  meeting and emails.
<h00k> mikeputnam: cool, thanks.
<h00k> I tried.
<mikeputnam> nitey-nite now
<h00k> Peace
<lostson> i thought i had to re-up on launchpad ?
<h00k> oi, that took a lot of time tonight
<h00k> lostson: you...lemme check
<h00k> lostson: I thought you were expired
<lostson> no im not or so it says
<h00k> Name
<h00k> Joined in
<h00k> Status
<h00k> lostson: 2010-02-28Deactivated
<h00k> lostson (lostson) is a Deactivated Member of Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo Team.
<h00k> lostson: however, it says you expire on 2012-08-10
<lostson> im on the page and it says i am a member
<h00k> lostson: huh, I just clicked a button, you're back.
<h00k> lostson: there we go.
<h00k> sorry about that, whatever happened.
<lostson> weird
<lostson> oh well
 * h00k shrugs
<h00k> no harm.
<h00k> lostson: anyway, did you see the emails?
<lostson> yeah
<h00k> I'm exhausted.
<h00k> That consumed most of my evening
<lostson> really though it shouldnt be using my lostson account that account should be deleted it should be using my mister jones account
<lostson> that is also weird
<h00k> aah. is that there?
<lostson> i did not see it in the active members list no
<h00k> lostson: me either
<h00k> lostson: can you change your lanchpad ID?
<lostson> i dont know
<bludude> theoretically you can change your id if you don't have PPA's
<bludude> you can also merge accounts
<h00k> lostson: there 'ya go ^
<bludude> would you like links with that shake, sir?
<bludude> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Merging
<bludude> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/NewAccount has name info
<bludude> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit is where you can change it
<h00k> I just changed my launchpad picture
<h00k> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-wisconsin/+mugshots
<h00k> sweet action.
<h00k> okay, I should get some sleep.
<bludude> i need to get around to uploading a picture...
<h00k> Peace, all.
<h00k> hello.
<mikeputnam> hi
<h00k> hi!
<h00k> I forgot if I sent the mail to madlug or just the sc
<h00k> hello
<bigbash> hello
<bigbash> Just want to stop by say hi, saw the crosspost to the newlug group, unfortunately I missed the IRC meeting last night
<h00k> bigbash: ah, that's alright
<h00k> and ehllo
<h00k> s/ehllo/hello/
<h00k> bigbash: I don't want to make that a habit (make anyone mad, etc)
<h00k> but it's cool to have some LUGs to collaborate with
<bigbash> no prob, i just found out about that group
<mikeputnam> h00k: you sent it to madlug-sc only
<h00k> mikeputnam: bah, okay.
<h00k> there we go
<mikeputnam> welcome shalomoreo
<mikeputnam> (and twopoint718)
<twopoint718> hello
<h00k> hi
 * mikeputnam goes for a walk outside
<twopoint718> it *is* a nice day outsite
<twopoint718> *outside
 * twopoint718 just got coffee and is settling down for a long session of Windows Deployment Services wranglin'
<twopoint718> :/
<h00k> I just stepped out with the smokers, and am back
<h00k> Apparently everyone's picking the first of next month to quit
<h00k> should be interesting
<twopoint718> watch out for grouchiness
<twopoint718> (maybe?)
<h00k> yep
<h00k> I just ordered some pizza
<h00k> I finally figured out how to get poached eggs done nicely in this microwave, but I'm egg'd out
<twopoint718> This was one of those "duh!" moments, but it once slowly dawned on me that an egg timer is for cooking eggs
<h00k> I kept having the damn yolk explode
<h00k> I had it covered with things, poked a hole, etc
<h00k> but I got a nice container with a lid, need a bit more water, and let the yolk drain a bit first
<h00k> Hi
<h00k> d;aw
<h00k> Missed them.
<h00k> Some people must be finding the link to the webchat, though, which is cool
<twopoint718> h00k: missed who?
<twopoint718> err, "whom"
<h00k> twopoint718: a ubuntuWi-Guest joined
<h00k> and then quit
<twopoint718> Ah, I don't think I saw it.  I'm hiding leave/join events
<h00k> Gotcha
<h00k> http://www.theaggregate.net/2011/08/smells-like-teen-spirit-cello-cover/
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-12
<mikeputnam> h00k: did you pitch the Ubuntu Hour / Global Jam to them (NEWLUG) yet?
<h00k> mikeputnam: indeed
<h00k> mikeputnam: pretty sure, we had someone drop in
<h00k> mikeputnam: perhaps bigbash
<bigbash> that would be me
<h00k> OH HI
<h00k> bigbash: are you in the Hangout right now?
<bigbash> hi, i just happened to check irc right now
<h00k> bigbash: hi :)
<bigbash> i stay signed in via znc
<bigbash> newlug actually had a meeting tonight but i missed it
<h00k> it's still happening
<bigbash> ah you in it?
<h00k> YEah
<mikeputnam> bigbash: hit Google+ and find us!
<bigbash> ok
<bigbash> my audio doesnt work
<bigbash> bjt my video does
<bigbash> ok on
<h00k> hi :)
<bigbash> bye
<h00k> The wife was wanting to Hangout ;)
<mikeputnam> bigbash: are you Shawn McGuire?
<bigbash> I am
<mikeputnam> Hi there
<bigbash> hello
<mikeputnam> I work in Neenah
<bigbash> cool, as programmer?
<bigbash> I'm working in Appleton
<mikeputnam> yeah. Oracle/PeopleSoft
<mikeputnam> Ross here is erm "verbose".
<mikeputnam> lol
<mikeputnam> I live in Appleton
<bigbash> lol
<mikeputnam> we are polar opposites
<bigbash> Not a fan of the construction going/or will be going on
<bigbash> I was driving from Oshkosh to Appleton for a while
<mikeputnam> yeah. the commute gets a little tense in construction
<mikeputnam> blech.  25 minutes?
<bigbash> yea a lot longer in the winter
<mikeputnam> i did manitowoc to Neenah for 6 months
<mikeputnam> terrible
<bigbash> wow that's rough
<mikeputnam> 17 minutes door-to-door now
<bigbash> nice, that's about the same here, we used to be at the far end of Wisconsin ave so all the lights would slow me down but we move to the old Wave building now
<mikeputnam> nice.  right off the exit
<bigbash> yup
<mikeputnam> Do you code too?
<mikeputnam> for work
<mikeputnam> obviously you do on github
<bigbash> umm a little bit, at work we are MS so I do C#
<bigbash> right now it's mostly scraping stuff from terminal emulation
<mikeputnam> Java-esque!
<bigbash> I really want to learn Java and I've been trying to find time
<mikeputnam> It can be somewhat verbose, but ut's very capable.
<mikeputnam> *it's
<bigbash> I don't mind that
<mikeputnam> python is <3
<bigbash> How do you take control of applications?  Like right now I take control of Attachmate application
<mikeputnam> I don't follow
<bigbash> like right now I'd include a reference dll file, and do something like "using Extra;"
<mikeputnam> hmm
<mikeputnam> you mean in Java?
<bigbash> then Extra.ExtraScreen _xtraScreen = new ExtraScreen(); and then I can call _xtraScreen.SomeFunction
<mikeputnam> that sounds somewhat like Java's   import
<bigbash> in either Java or Python
<mikeputnam> Foo foobar = new Foo();
<mikeputnam> in java
<mikeputnam> python is different
<bigbash> hmm then just use import for the reference file?
<bigbash> does it matter if the application is Windows only?
<bigbash> I'm actually looking at switch software to a Java based one
<bigbash> ok I gotta run
<EgyParadox> you want to switch to Java since it works on any platform?
<bigbash> Yes
<bigbash> short answer
<bigbash> I'll be back on later though
<mikeputnam> bye bye
<h00k> I'm writing up a post about my VPS hosting provider.
<h00k> I'm pretty angry.
<bigbash> h00k who is your VPS provider?
<h00k> thrust::vps
<h00k> http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2011/08/11/how-to-dos-me-from-my-own-vps/
<bigbash> wow priority low?
<h00k> yep.
<bigbash> I'm curious to see what they come back with
<h00k> Me too.
<h00k> why the hell would you do that.
<h00k> That's just...bah.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-13
<bigbash> exit
<lostson> enter
<Buglouse> play
<lostson> stop
<Buglouse> s/stop/read
<lostson> how i missed my dual screen setup and so glad to have it back
<Buglouse> 1024 EEE ASUS (with cracks) 1015PEM. don't miss my 1440x1280 at all, just become better at screen management (using half a screen btw) :) :)
<lostson> heh
<lostson> little bit of thunder and lightning tonight
<Buglouse> hehe, in #vim ?
<lostson> no
<Buglouse> T-storm on the way, watching light while reading channels [Smashing Pumpkins]. # VIM :)
<lostson> already hit here looks like its over
<lostson> raining pretty good though
<Buglouse> Think im otta here, #WiLUG
 * Cheesehead has returned from vacation
<Cheesehead> Now to do a lot of laundry
<Cheesehead> The 17 August meeting announcement: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/172/detail/
<Cheesehead> Wiki page updated for 17 Aug meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-14
<Cheesehead> Aug 10 Meeting Minutes finished: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20110810
<Cheesehead> Minutes link added to original meeting announcement: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/164/detail/
<Cheesehead> Updated the August report to reflect the Minocqua seminar, the Aug 10 meeting, and the upcoming Aug 17 meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam/TeamReports/
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-08-12
<_shaun_> hi guys i get the error message ive run out of space when i try pip install, is my /usr/local taking up space and what can i free up?
<frogshair> Team renewal question
<frogshair> Anyone here ?
